# Foods to eat and avoid



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi,
I am looking for a 'simple' to follow guide on what I should and shouldn't eat to improve my fertility ready for IUI...can anyone help as google is throwing way too much at me! xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

simply: 
avoid processed meat - stick to 'proper' cuts of meat and fish 
eat turkey, bananas, watercress, (not all at once!)
avoid artificial sweeteners aspartame saccharin etc. 
have full-fat milk yoghurt and cheese
eat normally and enjoy the foods you love go for a variety of foods to get vitamins etc
eat kiwi fruit


good luck


----------

